# Some fun gizmos from fineslingshots Roger



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Check these out,

Real "Poorman James bond" high tech "Cocktail tubing " insert tool, I ask Roger to help me get this










I haven't try it, guess put the large tube on tapered end of the " chopstick" thing, next put small tube on the thin wire with ball end swage , hook up the handle to the large ball swage end then put both tubing together










I also got some hi-end line of ball in tube style catty, this brand (Awaken Dragon

)is rare in China because of higher price, people there cant afford.










Another well known Chinese brand desinger Lee's ball in tube slingshot "blow snow"



















magnet test


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. But I don't understand the "James Bond " gadget. What is it suppose to do? Could you post a video? It looks interesting.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDcwNzU4Njky.html

There is Chinese video link for this tool, this tool is for insert different dia. tubing together to create tapering effect


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

It's different. I give 2thumbs up


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks like a old school pull up car antenna would do same job maybe. Go to the wreckers and bust one off some really old car.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

reset said:


> Looks like a old school pull up car antenna would do same job maybe. Go to the wreckers and bust one off some really old car.


Yap, car antenna would do


----------

